# Renewal fee on Apartment rental



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

hi guys,

After 2 wks here in Dubai i realized things work quite fast since there is process in place for everything (i was living 4 yrs in Africa which made believe everything would be ad-hoc) 

Quick one, just sign a contract for rental apartment in the Palm (sea view beach front oh yes!), so would like to ask if its normal to have a Renewal fee (2,5%) on the lease or if this guys just making more money from me next yr..


Thanks!

carlos


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

A lot of agents would ask for this. However, you should get the contact details of the landlord and deal with him directly next year. I laughed at the first agent that asked me for AED 3k for a renewal - for that amount, I would have expected the contract to be printed on an ingot!!

I've just renewed my tenancy agreement and I'm dealing directly with the landlord!


----------



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

ya thats right thats why i asked!

Will do directly with owner if stay on same unit.

Anyhow thanks for the feedback


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

lol at thinking processes are in place here v Africa. It's just the same here, perhaps a few less bribes, but otherwise just as disorganised at govt level. 

Strange I know when you look at the place (have to remember 90% is v new) but day to day hassles with govt bureaucracy/stupidity are one of the burdens we poor expats have to carry :-((


----------

